
Breitbart misrepresents research from 58 scientific papers about global warming - roucoulawan
https://climatefeedback.org/evaluation/breitbart-misrepresents-research-58-scientific-papers-falsely-claim-disprove-human-caused-global-warming-james-delingpole
======
Finnucane
"Breitbart article is bullshit" is pretty much taken as read, but letting the
cited authors have a Marshall McCluhan moment ("you know nothing of my work")
does hav e its own satisfaction. Too bad it won't be seen by as many people.

~~~
emvincent
33k social media shares for the Breitbart article, 15.1k for Climate
Feedback's debunk + 6k for Snopes' ([http://www.snopes.com/scientific-papers-
global-warming-myth/](http://www.snopes.com/scientific-papers-global-warming-
myth/)), not too bad...

~~~
Finnucane
Are we assuming shares is proportional to total viewing?

------
sharemywin
A majority of reviewers tagged the article as: Cherry-picking, Derogatory,
Flawed reasoning, Inaccurate, Misleading.

